# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Bir dizi başladı televizyonda

## ORHAN AFACAN

Bir dizi başladı televizyonda..
Bir cihan fatihi Mehmet var fonda..
Kasıt mı cahillik mi mevcut onda.
İstanbul fethine hayal deniyor..
🇹🇷
Hendek savaşında olan hadise..
Resulün dilinde döner hadise..
Hadisi duyamaz doğmamış ise
İstanbul fethine hayal deniyor.
🇹🇷
Musa Nil'i yardı karşıya geçti...3
Mehmet dağlar aştı halice indi..
Bu inanç cesaret nedir kimindi.
Istanbul fethine hayal deniyor.
🇹🇷
Allah'ın yerin göğün orduları..
Hurafe görüyor kimi bunları.
Ayeti idrak etme sorunları
İstanbul fethine hayal deniyor.
🇹🇷
Mehmedin denize sürdüğü atı...
Mehmedin mehti olduğu ispatı. ..
Anlayan olmuş mu bu hakikatı
Istanbul fethine hayal deniyor .
🇹🇷
Orhan Afacan İzmir. 24.3.18

----------

